# [SOLVED] Clips lag after imported into Sony Vegas 12



## SnixoZ

Hi. I didn't find the exact category to put this question in, I am sorry and I hope that this category is okay. I upgraded my computer a while back and decided now its time to get Sony Vegas going on it.

Windows 8
16G Ram
3,4 GHz i7 Quad-Core
Sony Vegas 12

I recorded some in-game stuff with Mirillis Action! With very amusing results. When I preview my recording after its done, it looks great with no lag. I export it to my desktop, open it in VLC, and still it looks great. But. When I put it into Sony Vegas it gets extremely laggy. It might be different then lag, kinda choppy if that explains anything. Like my character sits on his flying mount with wings going up and down, while just moving through lagging terrain. (When it should be smooth movements where you see my dragon actually moving forward)

I have tried to render it to see if it was only preview lag, wich it was not. Still the same problem. I also have my preview set to be able to use 2GB of my ram simply for the preview, and it still doesn't work.


Any help appreciated!


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: Clips lag after imported into Sony Vegas 12*

some things to check:

do your Vegas project settings match the source footage's - especially in frame rate

From memory Vegas has the "match footage" option somewhere in the project set up process.

If the capture has been done at high resolutions (eg: full screen capture of large monitor) and high frame rates the resulting file may have high data rates and actually need more than 2GB RAM to play smoothly - have you tried cutting the preview resolution to half or quarter?


----------



## SnixoZ

*Re: Clips lag after imported into Sony Vegas 12*

Hi I have tried the FPS to match the footage. (60) And when I import into Vegas I click OK on macthing the video settings from the clip, with the project settings. As well as I hit cancel to try that as well. Still not working. 

I allowed 10GB to the preview without luck as well.

In other words I can better describe the "lag" with an earthquake going on in the clip. All the frames jump up and down and it goes crazy, not a like lag.


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: Clips lag after imported into Sony Vegas 12*

so it's more of a "shaky" look? does the image deteriorate when this happens? break up? pixellate?

Download GSpot from the link in my sig, open the saved file that you are bringing into Vegas and post a screenshot of the results - let's have a look at the file info & see if that shows anything up.

is this anything like what you are experiencing?

Check to see if there are any additional keyframes other than those you may have added - you may need to enlarge the timeline view to see if there are multiple keyframes very close to each other


----------



## SnixoZ

*Re: Clips lag after imported into Sony Vegas 12*

Alright so this is my results.

I decided to upload a video of whats going on to youtube. Please keep in mind that I did not bother with any quality improvement or rendering settings, I just wanted to get it out there quick. Here: Video BUG Video - YouTube

Here is a link to my screenshot of GSpot Results: imgur: the simple image sharer

I checked the keyframes and they look normal, nothing worth mentioning in there. And the link you posted might be it, but I'm not sure.

EDIT: I tried the "fix" that someone in the thread you linked told him. Turning off GPU Acceleration and Dynamic RAM. Did not work.


----------



## SnixoZ

*Re: Clips lag after imported into Sony Vegas 12*

EDIT: FIXED!

I stopped recording my videos in Action! at 60 FPS. And now record them in 60. Going to see if I can record at 40 or 50. However, this fixed my problem. Thanks for any help.


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: Clips lag after imported into Sony Vegas 12*

thanks for posting back with your solution - I'll mark this as Solved - if you have further problems with this issue post back here - I can "unsolve" it :smile:


----------



## MrSoap

Hi, I have the same problem. My computer have 6gb of ram and I edited fine, but one day I started using Mirillis Action and only when I placed a video in sony vegas The program started to consuming almost all the ram that I have and left 1gb. I'm not sure if it's the same problem. Anyway I didn't understand his fix, can someone explain it again please?


----------



## mr product 340

hi, just posting another solution if you are importing a project that already has been edited on Vegas this can cause it to lag i have been trying to find a solution for the past week and finally have found one.
right so basically all you need to do is import the previous rendered content or the .mp4, .mov, .mpg in other words don't add the .VEG file. this works perfectly and it is completely lagg free! hope this helped, good luck!


----------



## MisternoobPT

Hello. I'm having the same problem (an video without lag, rendered and when that rendered video is putted in the project it lag), and with your solutions still the same lagged video. Can you help me with this?? If you need more details please talk with me.


----------



## DDAoN

Welcome to TSF, MisternoobPT!

If the previously posted solutions did not help you, please create a new topic, from which you can reference this one, explaining the issue in your case. Describe what it is you have done to troubleshoot, and you initial configurations. The more information you can provide, the easier it'll be for others to assist you. ^^


----------

